# Pedale und Kurbel (links) ständig locker



## TechoLogic (22. Januar 2013)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich habe nun seit einigen Tagen das Problem das nach 2-3 Km sich das linke Pedal und die Kurbel meines 2013er ZR Team 5.0 lockern (das Pedal mehr, Kurbel weniger). Da ich mit dem Bike auch zur Arbeit fahre (ca. 4 Km), nehme ich schon extra Werkzeug mit um beides wieder fest zu ziehen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was ich unternehmen kann das dies nicht mehr passiert? Hab das Bike übrigens selbst in Bonn, fertig montiert, abgeholt. Die Gewinde der Pedale waren mit einer Art "Fett" eingeschmiert, könnte dies das Problem sein? Was dann aber noch nicht das Problem mit der Kurbel löst. Hab keine Lust in 2-3 Wochen (+/-) mir eine neue Kurbel kaufen zu müssen. Könnte man natürlich über Garantie laufen lassen, doch würde sich der Weg (370 Km hin, 370 Km zurück) nicht rentieren und ich denke das Radon einen Direktaustausch ablehnen wird (montieren lassen, würde ich es beim örtlichen Fachmann).

Bin für jegliche Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Toolkid (22. Januar 2013)

Bei mehr als einem Pedal pro Kurbelarm kommt es zu Schwingungen, die als gegengerichtete Taumelbewegung die Achsen der Pedale lösen. Versuche mal nur ein Pedal am Kurbelarm zu befestigen und ordnungsgemäß anzuziehen.
Ein selbstständiges Lösen der Pedale ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da durch die die Kurbelbewegung die Gewinde eher angezogen statt gelöst werden.
Die Montagepaste auf dem Gewinde verhindert ein Festfressen derselben und sollte auf jeden Fall draufbleiben.

Was für eine Kurbel ist an deinem Rad montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2013)

Bei Radon anrufen und Dein Problem schildern. Nachfragen ob Du es zu einem Radon Partner bringen kannst (bei Dir Vorort) und Radon die Kosten erstattet.
Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## TechoLogic (22. Januar 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Bei mehr als einem Pedal pro Kurbelarm kommt es zu Schwingungen, die als gegengerichtete Taumelbewegung die Achsen der Pedale lÃ¶sen. Versuche mal nur ein Pedal am Kurbelarm zu befestigen und ordnungsgemÃ¤Ã anzuziehen.
> Ein selbststÃ¤ndiges LÃ¶sen der Pedale ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da durch die die Kurbelbewegung die Gewinde eher angezogen statt gelÃ¶st werden.
> 
> Was fÃ¼r eine Kurbel ist an deinem Rad montiert?


Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano Alivio FC-M430. Pro Seite ein Pedal, daher bin ich etwas verwirrt Ã¼ber deine Aussage "Bei mehr als einem Pedal pro Kurbelarm" (hab den Text mal korrigiert), was wohl daran liegen kÃ¶nnte das ich "Pedal*e*" schrieb cO. Wie allerdings bereits geschrieben, musste ich nach den letzten Fahrten das linke Pedal wieder festziehen.



filiale schrieb:


> Bei Radon anrufen und Dein Problem schildern. Nachfragen ob Du es zu einem Radon Partner bringen kannst (bei Dir Vorort) und Radon die Kosten erstattet.
> Eigentlich ganz einfach.


Der nÃ¤chste Servicepartner ist noch immer 100 Km entfernt, da kann ich auch gleich eine neue Kurbel kaufen denn ich bezweifel das Radon, die Kosten fÃ¼r 200 Km Fahrt Ã¼bernimmt (Benzinpreis 1,559 â¬/l bei 9l Durchschnittsverbrauch und nicht zÃ¼giger Fahrweise).


----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2013)

Hast Du die Kurbel mal komplett abgeschraubt, das Gewinde gereinigt / entfettet (Tretlagergewinde und Schaube der Kurbel) und versucht es trocken mit Drehmoment zusammenzuschrauben ?
Dass sich auch das Pedal löst (das wird immer gefettet) ist sehr suspekt.


----------



## TechoLogic (22. Januar 2013)

Bisher nicht nein, da es für mich nach 20 Km mit dem Bike (somit eig. noch neu) noch nicht als Sinnvoll erschien/erscheint, bis auf das seit gestern Schnee liegt ist das Bike sogar noch mehr oder weniger sauber und jungfräulich und hat noch kein Gelände gesehen.

Wenn es dennoch ratsam ist, werd ich es am Wochenende in Angriff nehmen (Abends nach der Arbeit im dunkeln ist auch mist). Mit wie viel nM sollte die Kurbel eig. angezogen werden?


----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2013)

Es gibt techdocs von Shimano, suche mal mit google.


----------



## Toolkid (22. Januar 2013)

Die FC-M430 ist eine Vierkantkurbel. Evtl ist der Vierkant bzw die Aufnahme nicht ordentlich gereinigt worden vor der Montage. Anzugsmoment der Kurbelarmschraube soll zwischen 35 und 50 Nm liegen.

Ziehst du das Pedal mit einem Maulschlüssel (flacher Pedalschlüssel?) oder Außensechskant an?


----------



## TechoLogic (22. Januar 2013)

Also am Wochenende "Bastelstunde". Zwischen 35 und 50 nM, probiere ich es erst einmal damit bevor ich ans Basteln gehe, hab nämlich mit 25nM angezogen (vielleicht die Ursache das es sich ständig wieder "löst"?).

Die Pedale ziehe ich mit einem Maulschlüssel an. Geht bei den Pedalen auch nicht anders da momentan noch die 6 Euro Radon Pedale montiert sind. Konnte es heute noch nicht probieren da ich mit Auto zur Arbeit bin.


----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2013)

Und wie gesagt, auch mal reinigen bevor Du wieder anziehst.


----------



## Toolkid (24. Januar 2013)

TechoLogic schrieb:


> Also am Wochenende "Bastelstunde". Zwischen 35 und 50 nM, probiere ich es erst einmal damit bevor ich ans Basteln gehe, hab nämlich mit 25nM angezogen (vielleicht die Ursache das es sich ständig wieder "löst"?)...


Die Kurbelschraube kannst du problemlos richtig fest anziehen. Abreißen kannst du sie eigentlich nicht, wenn du nicht gerade mit Verlängerung arbeitest und dich auf diese drauf stellst.



TechoLogic schrieb:


> ..Die Pedale ziehe ich mit einem Maulschlüssel an. ...


Je nach Fertigungsweise der Schlüsselflächen an der Pedalachse, kann man mit einem normalen Maulschlüssel die Pedale nicht richtig festdrehen, da der Maulschlüssel zu breit ist. Evtl. ist auch das eine Ursache für das Lösen der Pedalachse. Aber wie bereits gesagt sollten sich die Pedalen beim Fahren eigentlich eher selbst festziehen als lösen, es sei denn jemand hätte sie mit Gewalt falsch herum montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TechoLogic (28. Januar 2013)

Also, die Kurbel hab ich nun mit 40nM angezogen. Nach einer Ausfahrt, ca 50km, war diese noch immer bomben fest! Die Pedale hingegen, naja war trotzdem ständig wieder lose. Gut das ich den Maulschlüssel eingepackt hatte .



Toolkid schrieb:


> Je nach Fertigungsweise der Schlüsselflächen an der Pedalachse, kann man mit einem normalen Maulschlüssel die Pedale nicht richtig festdrehen, da der Maulschlüssel zu breit ist. Evtl. ist auch das eine Ursache für das Lösen der Pedalachse. Aber wie bereits gesagt sollten sich die Pedalen beim Fahren eigentlich eher selbst festziehen als lösen, es sei denn jemand hätte sie mit Gewalt falsch herum montiert.



Der Maulschlüssel passt ohne Probleme über die Schlüsselfläche.  Wenn die Pedale jemand mit Gewalt falsch herum montiert haben sollte, war das wohl der H&S/Radon Mechaniker ... 

Werde die Tage zum örtlichen Fachmann fahren und mir sowieso neue (Plattform)-Pedale zulegen, leider ist auf den momentan montierten 6,95,- Euro Radon Pedalen (gab es halt fertig montiert kostenlos dazu) keine Kennung für L/R vorhanden. Sollte das Problem mit den neuen Pedalen nicht vom Tisch sein, werde ich mich bei Radon/H&S erkundigen und um eine Lösung des problems bitten.


----------



## tane (28. Januar 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> ...Ein selbstständiges Lösen der Pedale ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da durch die die Kurbelbewegung die Gewinde eher angezogen statt gelöst werden....



falsch! die tretbewegung ist richtung pedalgewinde aufdrehen (& übrigens auch ht2 innenlager rausdrehen)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo TechnoLogic,

die Pedalen, die auf deinem Rad waren, sind Montagepedalen, die dazu dienen, eine Probefahrt durchzuführen bzw. das Bike nach Hause zu fahren. Im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht tauschen wir dir die Pedalen natürlich gerne um, sollten sie nicht einwandfrei funktionieren. Gegen einen geringen Aufpreis erhältst Du im Radon Center Bonn auch industriegelagerte Pedalen.

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## TechoLogic (30. Januar 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> die Pedalen, die auf deinem Rad waren, sind einfach Montagepedalen, die nur dazu dienen, eine Probefahrt durchzuführen bzw. das Bike nach Hause zu fahren.



Ähm, die Pedale bietet ihr auch für 6,XX,- Euro bei euch im Shop an (Anmerkung am Rande); Klick mich.  Sind das dann auch nur Motagepedale? Sollte man dann vielleicht auch in der Artikelbeschreibung einfügen, wenn dem der Fall ist. ^^ Nichts desto trotz kommen wie auch ein paar Posts vorher geschrieben am Wochenende vernünftige Plattformpedale drauf.


----------



## forrestpump (30. Januar 2013)

Könnte es sein, dass die Pedalen falsch herum montiert sind. Wenn Du sie ganz herausschraubst muss auf dem linken Pedal ein L für auf dem rechten ein R stehen.
Das linke Pedal hat Linksgewinde, wenn es also rechts montiert wird verlierst Du es irgendwann bzw. zerstörst dir das Gewinde in der Kurbel.


----------



## Chrony (30. Januar 2013)

Pedale falsch herum montieren ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich ohne das Gewinde zu zerstören und hier mit Sicherheit nicht die Ursache.
Evtl. laufen die Pedale etwas schwer und sind weshalb auch immer zu schwach angezogen, gleichzeitig sind evtl. die Gewinde-Toleranzen etwas unglücklich. Kannst ja mal Teflonband aus dem Sanitärbereich um das Gewinde wickeln und dann ordentlich fest knallen. Dann sollte sich da nix mehr bewegen. Habe ich schon erfolgreich praktiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TechoLogic (30. Januar 2013)

forrestpump schrieb:


> Wenn Du sie ganz herausschraubst muss auf dem linken Pedal ein L für auf dem rechten ein R stehen.


Die "Billig" oder von Radon seit neuestem genannte "Montagepedale" habe keine L/R Markierung, habe ich selbst schon nach geschaut und in einem meiner vorherigen Posts geschrieben.

 @Chrony
Das Bike bleibt noch bis zum Wochenende im Schuppen, dann kommen wie bereits geschrieben paar anständige Plattformpedale ran (wird aus Garantiegründen sogar vom Fachmann gemacht ^^ so kann mir H&S/Radon keinen Strick draus drehen) und hoffentlich ist dann das Problem behoben. Wenn nicht, werd ich mit Radon telefonisch in Kontakt treten und gegebenfalls einen Tausch der kompletten Kurbel verlangen, auch wenn ich dafür extra nach Cloppenburg (~100 km) zu einem der Servicepartner muss.

Die Idee mit dem Teflonband sollte ich mir merken, aus dem Sanitärbereich kenne ich eig. nur Hanfband zum Abdichten, wäre vielleicht eine Aternative .


----------



## tane (30. Januar 2013)

buuaaa, da geben leute technische ratschläge, die ZERO ahnung haben! "das rechte links montieren" - probiers mal!
& wer eine L & R markierung braucht um links- & rechtsgewinde zu unterscheiden: finger weg, du tust dir noch weh! laß die werkstatt ran!
aber vlt hast du ja spezialpedale mit beidseitigem universalgewinde


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2013)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## forrestpump (31. Januar 2013)

@ Mr Oberschlau tane

es ist durchaus möglich, die Pedalen gewaltsam falsch herum zu montieren. Außerdem habe ich nicht geschrieben, dass ich die Markierung brauche sondern dass sie vorhanden sind!!!


----------



## TechoLogic (31. Januar 2013)

@forrestpump
Dont feed the troll, über solche "Äußerungen" sollte man sich lieber nicht aufregen, lohnt nicht .


----------



## tane (31. Januar 2013)

forrestpump schrieb:


> @ Mr Oberschlau tane
> 
> es ist durchaus möglich, die Pedalen gewaltsam falsch herum zu montieren.



vielleicht arnie mit einem 2m langen schraubenschlüssel & einer hydraulischen presse...
sollte es dir wirklich gelingen wird lockern der pedale jedenfalls deine geringste sorge sein....


----------



## QE2 (31. Januar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> falsch! die tretbewegung ist richtung pedalgewinde aufdrehen (& übrigens auch ht2 innenlager rausdrehen)



So ein Unfug. Ein Pedal wird mit der Uhr festgezogen, also mit der Drehrichtung. Das linke hat ein Links und das rechte ein Rechtsgewinde. Ausserdem sind Pedale genormt. Das linke hat immer an der Achse Rillen, das rechte nicht. Auf der Achse steht beim linken Pedal ein L und beim rechten Pedal ein R. Wenn du dein Pedal in Richtung Tretbewegung aufdrehst, dann fährst du entweder rückwärts oder du hast das Gewinde zerstört.


----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2013)

Nur das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradpedal


----------



## tane (31. Januar 2013)

die rotation des pedales beim (vorwärts)treten dreht richtung rausschrauben! wenn du auf den rechten kurbelarm schaust: drehrichtung: uhrzeigersinn, relativ-drehbewegung des pedals(das bleibt ja waagrecht) zum kurbelarm: gegen den uhrzeigersinn. beim rechtsgewinde ist das: rausschrauben.
aber nachdem hier im thread leute ja sogar linksgewinde auf rechtsgewinde schrauben können bin ich wohl in einem paralleluniversum gelandet, in dem andere physikalische gesetze gelten (dort sind dann auch die leute zuhause, die beim bergauffahren den lenker nach unten ziehen & so das vorderrad am steigen hindern), & aus dem trolle ich mich jetzt, oder wie man hierzulande sagt: es is mir einfach zu deppert mit leuten zu diskutieren, die unmöglich jemals irgendwas "geschraubt" haben können! good luck, nehmz euch als nextes projekt eure bremsen vor!


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2013)

Von der grundsätzlichen Denkweise her hast Du Recht:

"Um einem Losdrehmoment, das von der Lagerreibung im Pedal verursacht wird, zu begegnen, müsste die linke Pedalachse mit Rechtsgewinde und die rechte Pedalachse mit Linksgewinde versehen sein". 

Wie wir alle wissen:

"Tatsächlich ist es umgekehrt" 

Warum haben die Hersteller dies so gemacht:

"Der Grund dafür ist ein zweiter Effekt, der den Lagerreibungsdrehmomenten entgegen gesetzt ist und diese dominiert. Er tritt auf, wenn eine Pedalachse nicht fest angezogen sein sollte. Das prinzipiell nicht vermeidbare radiale Spiel im Gewinde führt unter diesen Umständen dazu, dass die Pedalachse durch die Fußkraft immer geringfügig nach unten gekippt wird. Die Kippung läuft relativ zur Tretkurbel um, die Pedalachse taumelt (siehe auch Nutation) in ihrem Gewindeloch. Ihr Taumeln bewirkt, dass sie sich um ihre eigene Achse dreht. Sie rollt nämlich an den beiden Enden des Innengewindes in der Tretkurbel (Abbildung links). Dieser Vorgang wird bei einem einfachen Versuch mit einem Bleistift besonders deutlich (Abbildung rechts).

Der Drehsinn des Taumelns ist am linken Pedal der Uhrzeigersinn (gleich wie die vernachlässigbaren Lagerreibungsdrehmomente). Das Rollen bewirkt, dass sich die Pedalachse im Gegenuhrzeigersinn dreht. Sie bekommt Linksgewinde, damit sie sich eher festzieht, falls sie locker geworden sein sollte. Beim rechten Pedal sind die Verhältnisse umgekehrt, seine Achse ist mit Rechtsgewinde versehen"

Sofern man Wikipedia glauben schenken mag, hat jeder "ein wenig Recht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2013)

Zukünftig werden keine billigen Pedale mehr mit ausgeliefert, das ist gut so  

Denn dadurch können wir uns wieder tiefenentspannen, kaufen gleich etwas gescheites und haben uns alle wieder lieb


----------



## forrestpump (1. Februar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> vielleicht arnie mit einem 2m langen schraubenschlüssel & einer hydraulischen presse...
> sollte es dir wirklich gelingen wird lockern der pedale jedenfalls deine geringste sorge sein....


Es ist nicht Zweck eines Forums, andere user zu diffamieren bzw. deren Beiträge zu verreißen. Im Übrigen scheinst Du hier der Einzige mit ' ZERO Ahnung' ( um mich deiner profanen Ausdrucksweise zu bedienen) zu sein;
es bedarf mitnichten eines 2m Schraubenschlüssels um ein Pedal falsch herum zu montieren.


----------



## Schwimmbutz (1. Februar 2013)

forrestpump schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Zweck eines Forums, andere user zu diffamieren bzw. deren Beiträge zu verreißen. Im Übrigen scheinst Du hier der Einzige mit ' ZERO Ahnung' ( um mich deiner profanen Ausdrucksweise zu bedienen) zu sein;
> es bedarf mitnichten eines 2m Schraubenschlüssels um ein Pedal falsch herum zu montieren.


Sehr gut


----------



## TechoLogic (2. Februar 2013)

So, da ich nun etwas Zeit habe, wollte ich mal nach Platformpedalen schauen. Dabei sind zwei Paar in die ängere Auswahl gekommen. Gewicht spielt für mich jetzt keine so große Rolle wie für manch andere . Mit Schuhgröße 43 brauch ich auch keine riesen Teile, wichtig ist mir nur das das Lager anständig ist und die Pedale auch einen guten Gripp liefern.

Welche würdet ihr u.U. aus eigener Erfahrung eher empfehlen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a69263/saint-pedale-pd-mx80.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a26228/gi-pedale-mit-konuslager-schwarz.html?mfid=509

Zu den Atomlab findet man im Forum ja einiges, zu den Shimano eher weniger. Vor allem sehen die Shimano schon heiß aus .


----------



## filiale (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn Gewicht keine Rolle spielt, würde ich in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Dein Bike keine High-End Bike für 3000 Euro ist, auf die günstigeren Pedale zurückgreifen.


----------



## TechoLogic (2. Februar 2013)

Nur weil das Bike 500 und keine 3000 gekostet hat, heißt es ja nicht das ich an den Pedalen nun sparen muss. Für die hier herrschenden Verhältnisse und des bikes Einsatzgebiete reicht das was ich nun hab. Was bringt mir ein z.B. ein Slide, wenn ich es nicht "nutzen" kann?

Da ich aber doch einige Beiträge zu den Shimano Saint gefunden habe, sind es diese auch geworde. Mal schauen wann Sie dann da sind und montiert werden können. Hätte heute gern ne Tour gemacht bei dem Wetter, nur hab ich keine Lust mir mit den jetzigen Pedalen das Gewinde zu ruinieren. Also gab es nach der Autofpelge, noch etwas Bikepflege .


----------



## Keks_nascher (2. Februar 2013)

Kann dir die NC-17 STD II Pro Pedale empfehlen. Fahre ich selber an meinem Low-Budget-Rad. Meine Freundin hat sie ebenfalls an ihrem Ghost. Und noch eine weitere Person aus dem Freundeskreis fährt die Pedale.

Bisher nie Probleme gehabt, keiner von uns. Auch Aufsetzer etc haben die Pedale überlebt. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/21472{1}30001?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## internetsurfer (2. Februar 2013)

Die Atomlab fahre ich auch an zwei Bikes. Sind top!


----------

